# ceiling tile estimate



## Mikethehandyman (Jan 31, 2008)

I never quoted a suspended ceiling before. Need some quick info if I can thanks in advance.

The job is 150' sq ft. of ceiling area. My problem is I'm a handyman and I'm use to quoting a hr rate. How do I figure an estimate for labor, the mat'l part of it I can do. How long would or should it take to do,with no obstructions. Is there a basic formula for this kind of simple installation. 

Is there a good all around guide book for estimating? My business is growing and I'm getting into more diverse bigger jobs, and hrly does cut it any more with the clients. Small stuff yes bigger that want any estimate. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Mikethehandyman said:


> I never quoted a suspended ceiling before. Need some quick info if I can thanks in advance.
> 
> The job is 150' sq ft. of ceiling area. My problem is I'm a handyman and I'm use to quoting a hr rate. How do I figure an estimate for labor, the mat'l part of it I can do. How long would or should it take to do,with no obstructions. Is there a basic formula for this kind of simple installation.
> 
> ...


National Estimater, RS Means...
Google is your friend
The Search icon above is another

Glad your growing


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

I just did a basement bid and the ceiling for it was 1100 square foot including labor with material I was at 13k ish. That is almost 12 bucks a foot.


----------



## Mikethehandyman (Jan 31, 2008)

HallisseyDesign said:


> I just did a basement bid and the ceiling for it was 1100 square foot including labor with material I was at 13k ish. That is almost 12 bucks a foot.


This does include labor or not. I will use a 2nd man to install the job and it's in the labor aspect I loss it. Thanks again mike


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

That was with labor. For the tile I use and the grid- 7/16ths. It works out to bout 6 bucks a foot and then labor is another 6 or so depending if my help or I umm miss calculate.:laughing:


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

if you can find a used copy of the painters handbook, and not worry much about it being for a painting buisness, i think you will find some good info on record keeping and estimating, i am sure that there are better books out there, but this one will give you a good idea of how to figure your over head. so you kow how much you need to make to stay in buiseness, hope this helps.


----------



## SimpleCarpenter (Jun 19, 2009)

12 bucks a foot....wow

anyway, the rule of thumb in my part of town...

A basic grid will cost between .65 .85 psf cost w/tile 2x2 1.35-1.50.

As a contractor i hire guys all day lab+mat no more than $3.00 per foot!! I charge 4-5 basic fissured 2x2 15/16 grid wht.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by HallisseyDesign said:


> I just did a basement bid and the ceiling for it was 1100 square foot *including labor *with material I was at 13k ish. That is almost 12 bucks a foot.





Mikethehandyman said:


> This does include labor or not. I will use a 2nd man to install the job and it's in the labor aspect I loss it. Thanks again mike


Includes labor.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just go down to your local supplier ask for a slide rule for figuring suspended ceiling. Half your battle is done you have a material list to price out. Take a look at the room your doing is it odd in any way? Only you can say what your price is, take a look at the room and decide how long its gonna take. If you rely on someone to tell you how long it should take your heading down a dangerous path. There will be times you dont figure enough time other times you'll be done with tons of time to spare but those are the things you have to figure out for yourself.


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

12 bucks a sq ft is highway robbery .material cost for grid and a flat humagard tile is about a dollar sq ft. just done 3500 sq ft, meterial was 3300. dollars . i charged 16 hundred dollars for labor i ran the grid in 12 hours and tile in one day thats was around 80 dollars per hour. its just a ceiling houl much cood it pay


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I am probably having a good morning, I am getting to old, or just happy to wake up this morning after playing soccer with my kids :laughing: So since you thanked us in advance, I will help you. Take the material cost and add your pay for the day, and you be ok. You should be done in a few hours, the rest will cover your over head and you will have a little left to enjoy. :thumbsup: Have fun.





Mikethehandyman said:


> I never quoted a suspended ceiling before. Need some quick info if I can thanks in advance.
> 
> The job is 150' sq ft. of ceiling area. My problem is I'm a handyman and I'm use to quoting a hr rate. How do I figure an estimate for labor, the mat'l part of it I can do. How long would or should it take to do,with no obstructions. Is there a basic formula for this kind of simple installation.
> 
> ...


----------

